# Wall of Shame



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

Since most of these trophies came from motor controllers, I thought I'd post over here. I recently had to vacate the lab where I had practiced for a few decades and cleaned off the wall. I had been nailing little gems left over from incidents on what I called my wall-o-shame. Before they go to the scrap heap I clicked a photo or two. It is by no means a complete collection. Sometimes the client wants to keep them; afterall, he paid for 'em  Enjoy


----------



## elevatorguy (Jul 26, 2007)

I can almost smell the plastic and silicon...


----------



## subcooledheatpump (Mar 5, 2012)

Been there many a times 

I'll have to find one of my old CM600 modules....


----------



## palmer_md (Jul 22, 2011)

I can see that somebody let the smoke out of most of these devices, but whats the story on the three pulleys?


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

palmer_md said:


> I can see that somebody let the smoke out of most of these devices, but whats the story on the three pulleys?


Encoder wheels (rotors). AKA pulse generators. Provides motor speed feedback. I had my share of problems with those over the years. Tend to fail when run hot and fast. Cost is similar if not more than the modules.


----------

